# Parlantes en oferta en Madisound.



## ehbressan (Nov 4, 2010)

Hola, les dejo la dirección de la página especial que creó Madisound para un revoleo de parlantes en oferta de marca Aurasound. Hay algunos precios que son realmente increíbles. Aquellos que puedan comprar afuera, aprovechen !!

http://www.madisound.com/manufactur...oundSuperSale&utm_term=AurasoundSuperSalepage

Sds.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 4, 2010)

Vaya que es algo increíble. Unos altavoces realmente lindos y con buen precio... Esos fullrange de 3", me hacen ojitos.
Lindos, lindos...

PS: Alcanzo a leer por ahí en chiquito... _Made in China._


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 4, 2010)

Hola Taca, puede ser, no lo vi.
No es problema, los Chinos hacen productos de primera calidad (y de última también).
Todo depende de lo que quiera pagar el importador de cada País, los hay decentes y los hay delincuentes.
Conociendo algo de la idiosincracia del consumidor Americano y sus leyes, si son productos Chinos, en USA, son de primera calidad (no hay que olvidarse, por otro lado, que ya pusieron un hombre en órbita.....)
Sds.


----------

